# SQLite Datenbank in Kotlin - App stürtzt immer ab



## Crusha09 (16. Jan 2020)

Hey,

ich bin neu in Java bzw. Kotlin und Co.
dabei bin ich bei einem Übungsprojekt auf ein Problem gestoßen was ich selbst nicht lösen kann. Ich habe "gegoogelt" wie ein irrer und finde den Fehler nicht.


Zu meiner App:
Es ist eine simple Einkaufsliste. Auf der MainActivity soll eine Liste mit den Einkäufen angezeigt werden die ein der NewActivity erzeugt werden.
Die Daten sollen einzeln und alle zusammen gelöscht werden können.

später sollen vielleicht noch einzelne Einkaufzettel erstellt werden können also Kategorien oder so.



Das Problem:
Aus irgend einem Problem, Stürzt die App schon beim Start ab, ohne eine Fehlermeldung aus zu geben.
Der Fehler ist irgendwo im SQLite-Code aber ich hab keine Ahnung was ich falsch mache.
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Die Projekt Dateien: http://uploaded.net/file/y4r4gdgm

*MainActivity:*

```
package com.example.einkaufsliste

import android.content.Intent
import androidx.appcompat.app.AppCompatActivity
import android.os.Bundle
import android.view.Menu
import android.view.MenuItem
import android.widget.Toast
import kotlinx.android.synthetic.main.activity_main.*


class MainActivity : AppCompatActivity() {


    override fun onCreate(savedInstanceState: Bundle?) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState)
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_main)

        // Ausgabe der Tabelle
        TableHelper(this).alleEintraege()


        // Button Neu (btn_New)
        btn_new.setOnClickListener {
            val btnNew = Intent(this, NewActivity::class.java)
            startActivity(btnNew)
        }

    }

    override fun onCreateOptionsMenu(menu: Menu): Boolean {
        val inflater = menuInflater
        inflater.inflate(R.menu.main_menu, menu)
        return true
    }

    //Button(Menu) Zurück zur MainActivity
    override fun onOptionsItemSelected(item: MenuItem): Boolean {
        when (item.itemId) {
            R.id.btn_info -> {
                info("")
                startActivity(intent)
                return super.onOptionsItemSelected(item)
            }
            else -> return super.onOptionsItemSelected(item)
        }
    }
    private fun info(msg: String) {
        Toast.makeText(this, msg, Toast.LENGTH_LONG)
        intent = Intent(this, InfoActivity::class.java)
    }


}
```

*NewActivity:*

```
package com.example.einkaufsliste

import android.content.Intent
import androidx.appcompat.app.AppCompatActivity
import android.os.Bundle
import android.view.Menu
import android.view.MenuItem
import android.widget.Toast
import kotlinx.android.synthetic.main.activity_new.*
import java.util.jar.Attributes


class NewActivity : AppCompatActivity() {



    override fun onCreate(savedInstanceState: Bundle?) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState)
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_new)

        btn_aktion.setOnClickListener {
            val dbHandler = MindOrksDBOpenHelper(this, null)
            val user = Attributes.Name(text_einkauf_eingabe.text.toString())
            dbHandler.addEinkauf(user)
            Toast.makeText(this, text_einkauf_eingabe.text.toString() + " auf die Liste", Toast.LENGTH_LONG).show()
        }

    }


        override fun onCreateOptionsMenu(menu: Menu): Boolean {
            val inflater = menuInflater
            inflater.inflate(R.menu.menu_back, menu)
            return true
        }

        //Button(Menu) Zurück zur MainActivity
        override fun onOptionsItemSelected(item: MenuItem): Boolean {
            when (item.itemId) {
                R.id.btn_back -> {
                    back("")
                    startActivity(intent)
                    return super.onOptionsItemSelected(item)
                }
                else -> return super.onOptionsItemSelected(item)
            }
        }
        private fun back(msg: String) {
            Toast.makeText(this, msg, Toast.LENGTH_LONG)
            intent = Intent(this, MainActivity::class.java)
        }
}
```

*DatenbankKlasse:*

```
package com.example.einkaufsliste

import android.content.Context
import android.database.sqlite.SQLiteDatabase
import android.database.sqlite.SQLiteOpenHelper


class DatenbankKlasse(context: Context):
    SQLiteOpenHelper(context, "Einkaufsliste.db", null, 1) {

    override fun onCreate(db: SQLiteDatabase) {
        db.execSQL("CREATE TABLE [einkaufsliste]" +
                " ([id] INTEGER PRIMARY KEY AUTOINCREMENT NOT NULL," +
                "[einkauf] TEXT NOT NULL, [wert] INTEGER NOT NULL)")
    }

    override fun onUpgrade(db: SQLiteDatabase,
                           versionAlt: Int, versionNeu: Int) {
    }
}
```

*Einkauf:*

```
package com.example.einkaufsliste


class Einkauf  {
    var id: Int = 0
    var meinEinkauf: String? = null
    constructor(id: Int, meinEinkauf: String) {
        this.id = id
        this.meinEinkauf = meinEinkauf
    }
    constructor(meinEinkauf: String) {
        this.meinEinkauf = meinEinkauf
    }
}
```

*TableHelper*

```
package com.example.einkaufsliste

import android.content.ContentValues
import android.content.Context
import android.database.sqlite.SQLiteDatabase
import android.os.Build
import android.os.Build.ID
import android.util.Log
import com.example.einkaufsliste.MindOrksDBOpenHelper.Companion.COLUMN_EINKAUF
import com.example.einkaufsliste.MindOrksDBOpenHelper.Companion.TABLE_EINKAUF
import java.net.IDN

class TableHelper( context: Context) {

    private val helper = MindOrksDBOpenHelper(context, factory = null)

    fun speichereNeuenEintrag(daten: Einkauf): Long {
        //Öffnet eine beschreibbare Datenbank
        val db = helper.writableDatabase
        //Ein Datensatz ist eine Zeile in der SQLite Datenbank
        val datensatz = ContentValues()
        datensatz.put(COLUMN_EINKAUF, daten.meinEinkauf)

        db.beginTransaction()
        //Der Rückgabewert, also die ID des gespeicherten Objekts wird hier zurückgegeben.
        val id: Long = try {
            val id = db.insert(TABLE_EINKAUF, null, datensatz)
            db.setTransactionSuccessful()
            id
        }
        //Wenn die Operation beendet ist: empfange den Rückgabewert
        finally {
            db.endTransaction()
            db.close()
        }
        Log.i("test", "Datensatz in TABLE_Einkauf eingefügt. $id")
        return id
    }
    fun alleEintraege(): ArrayList<Einkauf>{
        val auswahl = arrayOf(TABLE_EINKAUF)
        val db = helper.writableDatabase
        val cursor = db.query(COLUMN_EINKAUF, auswahl, null, null, null, null, null)

        val ergebnisListe = ArrayList(alleEintraege())
        while (cursor.moveToNext()){
            var rueckgabe = Einkauf(0,"")
            rueckgabe.id = cursor.getInt(cursor.getColumnIndex(Build.ID))
            ergebnisListe.add(rueckgabe)
        }
        Log.i("test", "Ergebnisliste Alle Jobs enthält: $ergebnisListe")
        cursor.close()
        return ergebnisListe
    }
    fun loescheDatensatz(id :Int){
        val db = helper.writableDatabase
        db.delete(TABLE_EINKAUF,"${Build.ID}  = $id", null)
    }

}
```

*MindOrksDBOpenHelper*:

```
package com.example.einkaufsliste

import android.content.ContentValues
import android.content.Context
import android.database.Cursor
import android.database.sqlite.SQLiteDatabase
import android.database.sqlite.SQLiteOpenHelper
import java.util.jar.Attributes

class MindOrksDBOpenHelper(context: Context,
                           factory: SQLiteDatabase.CursorFactory?) :
    SQLiteOpenHelper(context, DATABASE_EINKAUF, null
        , DATABASE_VERSION) {
    override fun onCreate(db: SQLiteDatabase) {
        val TABLE_EINKAUF = ("CREATE TABLE " +
                TABLE_EINKAUF + "("
                + COLUMN_ID + " INTEGER PRIMARY KEY," +
                COLUMN_EINKAUF
                + " TEXT" + ")")
        db.execSQL(TABLE_EINKAUF)

    }

    override fun onUpgrade(db: SQLiteDatabase, oldVersion: Int, newVersion: Int) {
        db.execSQL("DROP TABLE IF EXISTS " + TABLE_EINKAUF)
        onCreate(db)

    }

    fun addEinkauf(einkauf: Attributes.Name) {
        val values = ContentValues()
        values.put(COLUMN_EINKAUF, einkauf.javaClass.toString())
        val db = this.writableDatabase
        db.insert(TABLE_EINKAUF, null, values)
        db.close()
    }
    fun getAllName(): Cursor? {
        val db = this.readableDatabase
        return db.rawQuery("SELECT * FROM $TABLE_EINKAUF", null)
    }
    companion object {
        private val DATABASE_VERSION = 1
        private val DATABASE_EINKAUF = "Einkaufsliste.db"
        val TABLE_EINKAUF = "Einkauf"
        val COLUMN_ID = "id"
        val COLUMN_EINKAUF = "meinEinkauf"
    }
}
```

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus..


----------

